# Southern Zone Lease Or Club



## Brooks6 (Jan 22, 2017)

Myself and a friend are looking for a nice lease or club in the southern zone. We only shoot mature deer and are low pressure hunters. We are open to all offers! If you have anything please feel free to text me, 706-573-3061.


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (May 1, 2017)

I have a 525ac club in Taylor co if interested you can contact me at 4702618985


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 17, 2017)

Know I'm late to the party, but let me know if you are interested.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=905715&highlight=


----------

